# Problème avec mon iPod Touch 6



## HugoWRz (28 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour j'ai un problème avec mon ipod qui perciste, je vous explique
Quand je le branche sur une prise avec mon cable il me dit de le brancher a itunes mais une fois brancher a mon ordinateur il reste noir et aucun moyen de l'allume.
J'ai deja essaye de mettre le mode dfu et sa n'a pas marcher merci de m'aider.


Désolé pour les fautes j'ai que 13 merci de votre compréhension .


----------

